# Attaching Angle Head ball to another handle



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought about buying just the angle head ball without the handle and joining it to an adjustable painters handle. Anyone done this? What type of adapter do I need?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.walltools.com/store/wal-board-adapter-for-universal-pole-sander-handle-wlb-35-10.html

It will cost you 3 bucks, will that cut into your supply of BC big bud.

Also,,,, D' put a thread up on some quick release attachments, you will half to wait for him to come on line. I forget the thread


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I made enough last year to afford that one!

I saw that on the Wall Tools site but thought it was for a different use, like sander heads. Do you know if the threads on the angle heads are the same?

I asked at both of our local supply houses but they were unable to help.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I know I had a roller once on a female end of a pole sander, but I forget what brand it was, too long ago. So if I remember right. The angle head ball and threaded rollers wear of the same size. Plus for 3bucks, it's worth the risk

Plus theres those rankee pole sander adjustable poles http://www.amazon.com/RANKEE-R-0001-Rankee-Extendable-Pole/dp/B0002ILWH0 I see guys buying these and putting their stuff on them, I want to get it one day myself but..... I'm not rich like you

and like I said, D' did post some cool thing where you could switch the heads fast


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

What I did with my columbia handle was drill the rivets out and remove the whole piece the ball part screws into, then fit it to a cheap twist lock ext paint handle.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I think that this is the thread that 2Buck was talking about.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/wooster-sherlock-gt-system-1544/


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I checked that thread out too Gazman, but it still didnt answer my original question!


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

The adapter that 2Buck posted will allow you to go from male fine thread(typically on angle balls, corner rollers, & nail spotters) to male coarse thread typical of adjustable painters handles. If you want to go to the Wooster Sherlock handles you'll also need Wooster adapters that go from coarse thread to their quick connect bayonet.

I cannot recommend the Wooster Sherlock system enough, especially if you're tired of dragging around half a dozen different poles.

You've probably already got sanding heads and a corner roller so why not jump in and go Wooster!

I'm surprised one of the autotool companies hasn't already partnered with Wooster on this. Hint hint. All they would need is a Wooster bayonet style end on their ball, spotter, & roller. Then adapters wouldn't even be required and same pole for everything. I bet Rick or Columbia will do it first. I hope I get some freebies for doing their NPD work for them.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks D, 

So lets get this strait. That little adapter from Wall Tools that 2Buck posted is all I need to attach the 2 tools on post 1 together?? If so thats great, I wish our local suppliers would have it though, the cost of mailing will be more than the cost of the part. Hope all is well in Fernie BC.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Now that I'm on this rant, Wooster needs to take their triangular Aerosander and make a palm attachment similar to the Radius 360 Trigon. So you could plug in the palm as well as the poles.

Whew, maybe I've had too many homemade Ceasars!


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

You can get it on amazon as well. 
You can get the Wooster poles there too.
Just make sure the ball your getting has the same fine threads.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Heres how it looks all together. I Loc-Tite the treads so nothing gets loose.









The lower thumb switch adjusts the pole length and the upper one unlocks the tool.

The only way to make it better is to get rid of the two adapters.


----------



## warrenjo (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry if im being redundant here but i started using the ball head with other handles and thats the right adapter,definitely, at least the one shown at the top of the thread,same one from all-wall with the x-1, 3'=8' pole.adapter made by walboard.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

6 posts and this guy is pissin me off i wouldnt buy one of those poles juat because of him!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> 6 posts and this guy is pissin me off i wouldnt buy one of those poles juat because of him!


I actually wanted to get some of their poles about 3 years ago, but my supply house guy stopped dealing with them. Said he was having to send too many of them back, the twist and lock mechanism breaks on them too fast.

Wonder if they have ratified the problem since then??????:whistling2:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> I thought about buying just the angle head ball without the handle and joining it to an adjustable painters handle. Anyone done this? What type of adapter do I need?


yes I've done it and it works great and it's cheaper than the original :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

two spotters, ball ends and my SS 3' 6' 10'' 12'' and bend 12" and more all go on paint poles with one peace 
no twisting tools on and off..just snap on and tools dont turn they stay in a locked in


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice Icerock! Even less components than the wooster setup. 

How do the purdy adapters hold up to abuse? The woosters are plastic so they tend to fatigue and crack at the bottom of the threads after a couple of years if I'm real hard on them(like corner rollers). Hopefully both Purdy and Wooster introduce a heavy duty version of their adapter for drywallers, since their painter's one is obviously for pussies:jester:.

How in the hell did you get an adapter on your knives?
I'd like to make a removable one that could work on all my knives and you've given me some ideas - thanks.

Might not work with the hawk & trowel though.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D's said:


> Nice Icerock! Even less components than the wooster setup.
> 
> How do the purdy adapters hold up to abuse? The woosters are plastic so they tend to fatigue and crack at the bottom of the threads after a couple of years if I'm real hard on them(like corner rollers). Hopefully both Purdy and Wooster introduce a heavy duty version of their adapter for drywallers, since their painter's one is obviously for pussies:jester:.
> 
> ...


I cook them on...cut the end off the knike handle then take a sander and make the handle smaller so pvc pipe over the handle ...cut the end of a roller fram and slide into pvc and drill a hole ,add pin to lock it together, heat rubber handle to knife and for the spotter drill and tap:thumbsup:
been useing my 6" for two years and its still strong...would not use my spotter with out it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I might half to go work with Ice rock for a week

Then I can steal...... I mean see all the modifications he has done to his tools:yes::whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I might half to go work with Ice rock for a week
> 
> Then I can steal...... I mean see all the modifications he has done to his tools:yes::whistling2:


 but you did not pick me on the DWT team


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Icerock I'm amazed at all the modifications you have done with your tools very nice work. One must think outside the box to truly understand what was once in the box. You have expanded your horizons now time for me to do some thinking....... Then call my cousin catdod and rankee to spam my ideas jk they are not related so no hating on me lol


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Icerock I'm amazed at all the modifications you have done with your tools very nice work. One must think outside the box to truly understand what was once in the box. You have expanded your horizons now time for me to do some thinking....... Then call my cousin catdod and rankee to spam my ideas jk they are not related so no hating on me lol


thanks...I made this a long time ago and tryed to get advance to make them but they did not like it...I make a tool on every job and I cant stop  sometime that slows me down ...I have alot more but I cant post them:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> I cook them on...cut the end off the knike handle then take a sander and make the handle smaller so pvc pipe over the handle ...cut the end of a roller fram and slide into pvc and drill a hole ,add pin to lock it together, heat rubber handle to knife and for the spotter drill and tap:thumbsup:
> been useing my 6" for two years and its still strong...would not use my spotter with out it


You clever little bugger Icerock, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> thanks...I made this a long time ago and tryed to get advance to make them but they did not like it...I make a tool on every job and I cant stop  sometime that slows me down ...I have alot more but I cant post them:yes:


 You'd think they'd picked up on it and get there own pole line going with the all the attatchments, sounds like some serious profit


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Whaaaat!!! Did you put your spotter on a 90 so you could run the wall side of ceiling corners. That's hardcore!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D's said:


> Whaaaat!!! Did you put your spotter on a 90 so you could run the wall side of ceiling corners. That's hardcore!


 yaa thats in old shot with my old adaptors..so it did not work so good...thats why I did the drill and tap trick :thumbsup: so make it shorter...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

here is my exdap knifes in it nest


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

So did you have to tap the purdy adapters yourself?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea Ice u r the man when it comes 2 making all that stuff!!!:thumbsup:
R u sure u can't show us no more?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D's said:


> So did you have to tap the purdy adapters yourself?


I was a Six Sigma Green Belt process engineer for a automotive plant for 6 years ,but I started drywall in the late 80's ....when I got layed off I never want to go back to automotive biz ..so when I want back to drywall I just wanted to change my process in finnishing drywall/// so I know people in the tool room and somtimes they help me :thumbsup: so no I did not do the tap but I knew what I wanted so I had 3 taped out ! for my 2'' 3'' spotters and ball end 

I do not take them off I have about 15 not tap and there all on tools. 
I am going to make a new 6" knife that is not so long and now that I have made so many I found a easyer way to make them...I will take pic of each step this time and post them


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> You'd think they'd picked up on it and get there own pole line going with the all the attatchments, sounds like some serious profit


 they dont work in the field ...so they dont get it:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> they dont work in the field ...so they dont get it:whistling2:


Your absolutely right:thumbup:

So have you done any mods to a power sander:whistling2:

Future BFF if you have


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your absolutely right:thumbup:
> 
> So have you done any mods to a power sander:whistling2:
> 
> Future BFF if you have


I know what I want to make ...been waiting for summer, but summer is not coming this year..it snowed no the 23rd this week


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I was a Six Sigma Green Belt process engineer for a automotive plant for 6 years ,but I started drywall in the late 80's ....when I got layed off I never want to go back to automotive biz ..so when I want back to drywall I just wanted to change my process in finnishing drywall/// so I know people in the tool room and somtimes they help me :thumbsup: so no I did not do the tap but I knew what I wanted so I had 3 taped out ! for my 2'' 3'' spotters and ball end
> 
> I do not take them off I have about 15 not tap and there all on tools.
> I am going to make a new 6" knife that is not so long and now that I have made so many I found a easyer way to make them...I will take pic of each step this time and post them


 please don't make it paper thin flexible like Hyde and the rest of those nuckle heads. I have to cut my hydes down to get them ...just where I want em:yes: ...off the shelf there's too flimsy.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea Ice u r the man when it comes 2 making all that stuff!!!:thumbsup:
> R u sure u can't show us no more?


 ok a little more ... on the making of the ice XPK


----------



## Integrity (Apr 13, 2013)

that is OUTSTANDING!! where did you get the paint stick to ball thread adapter? what other autotools does this work with?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Integrity said:


> that is OUTSTANDING!! where did you get the paint stick to ball thread adapter? what other autotools does this work with?


 purdy...I use it on my 2 and 3 '' box ,knifes,painting tools,flushers,rollers and ...:sleep1:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your absolutely right:thumbup:
> 
> So have you done any mods to a power sander:whistling2:
> 
> Future BFF if you have


you know we are DWTBFF :thumbup: lol....just cant get MR cap on my side:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D's said:


> Whaaaat!!! Did you put your spotter on a 90 so you could run the wall side of ceiling corners. That's hardcore!


here is the new 90


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> here is the new 90


Your in the wrong business Ice. One of the big boys could use a guy like yourself..You could show them what we NEED from a tool ..Not just how much $$ they need from it.

You have some great Thinking going on there.:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Your in the wrong business Ice. One of the big boys could use a guy like yourself..You could show them what we NEED from a tool ..Not just how much $$ they need from it.
> 
> You have some great Thinking going on there.:yes:


that is very nice moore...ty and I wish


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

been thinking of putting my spotter and my cp together...what do you think?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I might half to go work with Ice rock for a week
> 
> Then I can steal...... I mean see all the modifications he has done to his tools:yes::whistling2:


Shotgun!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

now I have one for blue line and BTE flushers


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice. You weld the ball?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Nice. You weld the ball?


 not yet...the one on the left I took off my BTE pole. the blue line I don't use ....I wish the BTE was like the blue line with the 3/8 thread then I could just use it like this


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Ice please make some videos of yourself or others using those awesome tools!!!especially that spotter..


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> Ice please make some videos of yourself or others using those awesome tools!!!especially that spotter..


 I wish I could just download a video here with out you tube:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thinking about making a new line of tools:thumbsup: not with purdy


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

keke said:


> yes I've done it and it works great and it's cheaper than the original :thumbsup:


Is this the same adaptor
http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...board-pole-sander-adapter-1116-to-35-009.html

And is this the pole 
http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...7-professional-extension-pole-12m-to-24m.html

And can u attach corner rollers flushers sanding heads and even nails spotters like those photos show with this adaptor or is there another one I need


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

keke said:


> yes I've done it and it works great and it's cheaper than the original :thumbsup:





warrenjo said:


> Sorry if im being redundant here but i started using the ball head with other handles and thats the right adapter,definitely, at least the one shown at the top of the thread,same one from all-wall with the x-1, 3'=8' pole.adapter made by walboard.


Would this work also 
http://www.bunnings.com.au/powerfit...-bsp-female-adaptor-air-tool-fitment_p6210514

Or do I need this one
http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...board-pole-sander-adapter-1116-to-35-009.html 

To fit a ball end on a paint handle


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

171734609027 
Just seen this on ebay seems like it would work for taping Knifes as well


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Its a paint brush holder for extension pole


----------

